#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Ursula Shipton

## AlchemicEnchanter

Ever heard of Mother Shipton? Me neither, until I started reading the documents that she recorded. A couple great books on seers in my library, this is where I discovered her. Weather she's a myth or not, I sure as hell believe her. I love that while much of her prophets still rings true today, that she does it with such class and style. IT would seem she could just spew these beautiful prophecies in perfect rhyme. Have a read:

http://www.crystalinks.com/shipton.html

I love this work, whether it's real or not.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Read some of Blavatsky's. Honestly though, I like how Ursula's are a mixed art. I really admire that in a person.  :Big Grin:

----------

